# It's getting to be that time.



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's getting to be time to get the kayak down and redo the varnish then make sure everything else is ready to go. I will start paddling when the ice comes off the local lakes to get these old muscles ready to finish our long paddle.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep us posted Martin, I enjoy reading your paddling exploits!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I will let you know when we get started. Probably hit the big lake the end of May.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Went to Hoeft State park this weekend. Launched at Hammond Bay and paddled to Hammond Bay marina then the old guys shoulders gave out. Ten miles for the first trip of the summer isn't too bad. Thirty more miles and we will be to the bridge.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We have caught up on our missed paddling links. Hammond Bay marina to Cheboygan and then on to the bridge. The next two weekends will be paddling from Detour towards the bridge. We are trying really hard to finish our trip from Copper Harbor to Gladwin this summer.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Best of luck to you Martin, stay safe and send pics! I think your trek has been awesome!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you Tommy. We are heading to Cedarville to start covering that shoreline this weekend if the weather cooperates.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I also am enjoying the ups and downs of your journey. Safe travels to you and your family!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We paddled the Cedarville area this weekend and it was too rough on the open lake. We got blown off after a mile and crashed on the beach in big rollers. We went back to camp and paddled through the islands just for fun.


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

Martin Looker said:


> We paddled the Cedarville area this weekend and it was too rough on the open lake. We got blown off after a mile and crashed on the beach in big rollers. We went back to camp and paddled through the islands just for fun.


I'd love to explore that area around those islands some day (probably with a fishing rod in hand). Post a few pics if you can.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The problem is that my kids take the pictures. They like to take pictures of the fancy houses.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The weather just didn't cooperate this weekend. Got in a short paddle Friday evening from Hessel to Cedarville. Tried Detour but it was too rough so we wound up doing another short run from St Ignace to the casino. Had to come home early.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Seems like when I can't get out, its gorgeous! And when I can..... wind!!! At least the mornings cooperated with me this weekend! Keep up the paddling!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It will get better when the lake warms up.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Well got in another ten miles yesterday going west out of Detour. 31 more to go and we will be done with the UP.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Ran the Cedar from Oberlin rd to the new launch on River rd. Lots of sleeper and just one to climb over. We do need a good rain to bring up water levels back up a bit.


----------

